# long reach brakes



## mr-marty-martin (23 Dec 2009)

hi im looking for a set of long reach brakes, as my normal ones will not fit on my new winter frame

cheers


----------



## bonj2 (23 Dec 2009)

tektro R538, got some i'll sell you if you want


----------



## mr-marty-martin (23 Dec 2009)

could you get me a price and some pis please includin postage


----------



## bonj2 (23 Dec 2009)

what for mine, or for new ones?

look exactly the same as new ones but the price will be about half what new ones cost due to them being second hand.

i've no idea what new ones cost, you'll have to find that out from google


----------



## mr-marty-martin (24 Dec 2009)

im sorted now thanks


----------



## Tel (26 Dec 2009)

bonj2 said:


> what for mine, or for new ones?
> 
> look exactly the same as new ones but the price will be about half what new ones cost due to them being second hand.
> 
> i've no idea what new ones cost, you'll have to find that out from google



I'm interested. Silver or black?


----------



## bonj2 (26 Dec 2009)

Tel said:


> I'm interested. Silver or black?



black


----------



## tornadotony (29 Dec 2009)

Are these still for sale - if so are they nut mounted for older bikes?


----------



## bonj2 (29 Dec 2009)

tornadotony said:


> Are these still for sale


yes


> - if so are they nut mounted for older bikes?


no


----------



## bonj2 (29 Dec 2009)

for the latter http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/category-Brakes--Centre-Pull-649.htm


----------

